# By Demand [May 2011]



## echoplxx (Mar 25, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Only for DVD content
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting sites to the list..
Software: Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
Games: GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
Game Trailers: Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
HD Trailers: Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
Music: Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
Audiobooks: librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses: academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
Distros: distrowatch.com
Movies: archive.org
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month*


----------



## Goleon (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: By Demand [May 2010]*


Ok guy.. I am looking forward for a great content rich and superb DVD.
What makes me really happy is when you include some of these to your collection and give it to me
.
•PES 2011 Demo
•Portable Apps(Lots of them.. Open Office, Virtual DJ, Portable games, Photoshop portable,   Portable Antiviruses etc...I want LoTs of theM)
•Harry Potter and the deathly hallows game demo(If there is one)
•Microsoft Office 2010 Trial Version
•And lot's of other huge size software that software hungry people like us cannot afford to download

Hope you will consider these and reply to my requests by putting these softwares on your DVD.....pretty pleAse..


----------



## Roshan9415 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: By Demand [May 2010]*

Please Include
1.Matriux Linux OS 2.Backtrack video tutorials beacause it is very rare found on the internet so please include it
3.OWASP LIVE LINUX CD Project Package 
4.DOJO Web Security Software(I requested in february thread but not included in DVD)
Due to slow internet connectivity i cannot download it.Hope that you include all of the above software.


----------



## YatharthRai (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: By Demand [May 2010]*

Please Include:-

Resident Evil 5 demo 
Resident Evil Revelations Trailer


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: By Demand [May 2010]*

may 2010 or may 2011??


----------



## saurabh595 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: By Demand [May 2010]*

Please include linux distro openSUSE


----------



## shiwa436 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: By Demand [May 2010]*

Please Include the Pdf files of FAST TRACKS of last two years, if possible. After coming out of my college, I am unable to have copies of Digit magazine up to november 2010. Thankyou in advance.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 28, 2011)

please include motherboard and processor comparison if possible..i dont know whether it was in previous close issues but i missed my couple of previous issues..


----------



## Symbianlover (Mar 29, 2011)

if possible give fasttrack to c++.its really workfull.
Plz include some more amazing theme for win7 and windows media player.
If possible give the latest version of IE and Nero.


----------



## Goleon (Mar 29, 2011)

Windows Thin PC


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 31, 2011)

More python tutorials!


----------



## Roshan9415 (Apr 1, 2011)

Please include Adobe CS5 Suite ,M.S.Office 2010 Trial,Some firefox addon,persona,themes,Plugin.fast track to PHP Security.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Please include Windows 7 SP1.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Apr 3, 2011)

How about Oxygen Office?


----------



## chanchalchatt (Apr 6, 2011)

*windows seven service pack 1*


----------



## echoplxx (Apr 6, 2011)

Rest assured Windows 7 service pack 1 would definitely be part of the DVDs, I've not seen you guys being passionate about one demand in such a big way  anyway that's good to know...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd like to demand-

Ubuntu 11.04

This is the site-


----------



## utkarsh009 (Apr 7, 2011)

echoplxx said:


> Rest assured Windows 7 service pack 1 would definitely be part of the DVDs, I've not seen you guys being passionate about one demand in such a big way  anyway that's good to know...



will you provide original windows 7 with sp 1? i mean will you give original os?

+1 for ubuntu 11.04 after it releases on 28th.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ LOL... they cant provide original Win 7!!! But its Service Pack 1 would surely be a part of contents. And I am also looking forward for it


----------



## saurabh595 (Apr 7, 2011)

Please review Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TG laptop 
and also include the large comparison sheet with all the notebooks as you promised in your
march edition


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 8, 2011)

Guys please do include a review on The Samsung Galaxy ACE and the Lenovo ideapad Z570....
also provide some DIY's as they are always welcome...

Cheers,
sid_gamer


----------



## chanchalchatt (Apr 8, 2011)

*Fedora core full DVD*


----------



## ankursinghshadow (Apr 8, 2011)

I want you to include the lectures from academicearth.org on Physics as i like them very much,Here is the link  Physics | Video Courses on Academic Earth


----------



## Vyom (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi ankur and welcome to TDF.
Here it proves useful to find and replace the word, "want" with "request".


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 9, 2011)

some mobile useful applications + games especially for s60 5th


----------



## pra85 (Apr 9, 2011)

*a full fledged article about BOINC *(BOINC) 

We all know that we keep our our computer switched ON for a hell lot of time for various tasks(like downloading,etc) and normally all its computing power is wasted. *BOINC* is a software which uses the idle time of the computer to do research work for researchers who cant afford Supercomputers. It is based on the concept of grid computing. 

It is *goodwill* work and rightly uses the unused computer resources.I will be highly pleased if you could publish a *full fledged* Article about BOINC in your magazine because your magazine has a lot of following across India and it will spread the word fast.

Similarly there is also the Folding project (Folding@home - Main)


----------



## Vyom (Apr 9, 2011)

I have used NASA @Home app sometime back. It sure serves the purpose of Goodwill, although adversely affect torrent applications.


----------



## ud0103 (Apr 10, 2011)

Please include UBUNTU OS latest version also...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

ud0103 said:
			
		

> Please include UBUNTU OS latest version also...


 I have already requested it. But its good many people also want it so probability of being included gets increased. But I think it will be next to next month we get it cause Ubuntu 11.04 will only be out in last week of April




I have another Demand-

OpenViBE

Could we get more info about this. Really seems interesting. An article informing about it and giving various other info will be appreciated.


----------



## echoplxx (Apr 11, 2011)

^ ^^
Just checked the Open Vibe website sounds interesting!


----------



## ico (Apr 12, 2011)

Urban Terror 4.1.1 ---> ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/full_install/linux_or_mac/UrbanTerror411.zip [The Zip file contains binaries for all OS including Windows]

Free cross-platform online FPS game - Linux, Windows and Mac. Runs on the ioquake3 engine.

I remember Digit had given 4.1 long time ago. UrT 4.1.1 contains new maps by default.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Urban Terror 4.1.1 ---> ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/games/urbanterror/full_install/linux_or_mac/UrbanTerror411.zip [The Zip file contains binaries for all the OS]
> 
> Free cross-platform online FPS game - Linux, Windows and Mac. Runs on the ioquake3 engine.
> 
> I remember Digit had given 4.1 long time ago. UrT 4.1.1 contains new maps by default.


Thanks for requesting. +1 from my side


Please digit team...give us this....wanna play...too big to download


----------



## rahuljalan (Apr 13, 2011)

Please include MS server 2008 in fast tracks


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 15, 2011)

as demanding from Jan,11 review for usb 3.0 External hds 1tb/500gb both portable & desktop hd........

please tell/ask me if any particular model .....


----------



## RBX (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sick of re-learning basically the same thing in all prog languages.
Last semester we had Data Structures and Algorithms but due to lack of efficient faculty, I failed at properly getting into this much better subject for study.

Please try including: 
MIT OpenCourseWare | Electrical Engineering and Computer Science | 6.046J Introduction to Algorithms (SMA 5503), Fall 2005 | Video Lectures and lectures on Data Structures across this and possibly June's DVD.
It would be nice for it to be done at the earliest, as I plan to study it in my breaks starting mid of May.

Thanks!


----------



## Anish (Apr 17, 2011)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I'm sick of re-learning basically the same thing in all prog languages.
> Last semester we had Data Structures and Algorithms but due to lack of efficient faculty, I failed at properly getting into this much better subject for study.



Hmm.. hey, i passed this paper with first grade!




> Please try including:
> lectures on Data Structures.
> 
> Thanks!



Besides lectures, take a look at this book which helped me the most!
Data structures and algorithm analysis in C by Mark Allen Weiss

My requests:
Sony vegas pro trial
PC OS linux
Digit software archive
Mozilla suite (including seamonkey,thunderbird,sunbird, prism, nvu etc.. the full suite)
Microsoft Zune player
*Microsoft DOS in iso format*


----------



## RBX (Apr 17, 2011)

^ [OffTopic]
I'm actually from a kind of University what most people call 'Farzi'. It showed its real farziness in DSA paper. It didn't match marking scheme, questions were unevenly distributed among units, and the questions were totally useless - Asking psudocodes of algos which could be better told graphically and their underlying concept was not in the syllabus, and asking Diagrammatic representation of algos which required too much repetitive drawings but could easily be explained with psudocode. I topped the practicals but passed theory marginally.




Anish said:


> Besides lectures, take a look at this book which helped me the most!
> Data structures and algorithm analysis in C by Mark Allen Weiss


Thanks!


----------



## cricketinfo (Apr 18, 2011)

echoplxx said:


> *Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Only for DVD content
> Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free Download Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
> ...



plz include 3ds max demo or trial. plzz do that man!  really wanna learn it after reading fastrack.
also include microsoft visual studio demo/trial ..
and ubuntu latest release.


also do a fastrack to G.I.M.P


----------



## echoplxx (Apr 18, 2011)

@RazorbladeXtreme, @Anish
Why are people going off-topic on By Demand page? Guys don't do that!


----------



## dreatica (Apr 20, 2011)

@echoplxx what about a complete guide for iOS like you guys did for Android ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

Portal 2 Review is all I demand!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2011)

@echcplxx 

Sir, is urban terror going to be included?
And other game you might wanna give us a sneak peek of?


----------



## echoplxx (Apr 20, 2011)

^ ^ Now now, don't be impatient just wait and watch! Anyway guys, DVDs for the next month are closed so just hold on to your requests and post them in June By Demand page when it opens. In the meantime you can post your feedback about the current issue (Magazine, Fast Track and DVDs) in the April Feedback and Preview page


----------



## LittleMouse (Apr 22, 2011)

I really like to get an offline installer for Microsoft Windows Phone Developer Tools. I got the online/web installer which try to download 378 Mb files, which is pain for my Photon+ connection

Oh sorry, i'm little too late


----------



## Ross (Apr 24, 2011)

Please do include Windows 7 SP1..


----------



## Whistler81 (Apr 26, 2011)

i was thinking of this from a really long time. Whenever I get a Digit Magazine in my hands I take time to look at the overall design of the magazine. starting from the cover page its really well designed. What I "demand" you guys do is give us a video. Page by page, how do you design it? What applications do you use? Who works on InDesign and how is the Photoshop guru? I(we) want to know. from scratch to attach give it to us in a movie. This will be good. Maybe June? [Plus point- It will really help us get a clear idea on how a magazine is designed _professionally_. We all know a little bit of Photohop but bringing it all together into making a 'book' that i think is the tricky part.]


----------



## dead.night7 (Apr 27, 2011)

^^Plus one from me, you hit it to bullseye. Maybe june


----------

